# Music like Ghost in the Shell OSTs?



## theLight (Feb 22, 2011)

Edit for personal security reasons.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 22, 2011)

You forgot this one
[YT]EIVgSuuUTwQ[/YT]


----------



## theLight (Feb 22, 2011)

Edit for personal security reasons.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 22, 2011)

theLight said:


> Yep, that was another favourite on the OSTs, but I meant music not from GITS.


 

I cant really post anything else. I have no idea what genre this is.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 22, 2011)

How about the shit i post all the time in this sub forum?

[video=youtube;6e6giaQ1_x4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6e6giaQ1_x4[/video]
[video=youtube;Vqnqa0Vb_kw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vqnqa0Vb_kw[/video]
[video=youtube;VSJHVAx36GI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSJHVAx36GI[/video]


----------



## theLight (Feb 22, 2011)

Edit for personal security reasons.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 22, 2011)

theLight said:


> They're all kinda close, but I'm looking for the style found in the track I posted in the OP. The things you posted sound too much like techno. The OP is more vocal with drum+bass and some strings. Something in the vain of that track would be great.


 
Here. Have some d'n'b with vocals.

[video=youtube;5SQgVcTDLUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SQgVcTDLUs[/video]


----------



## BRN (Feb 22, 2011)

Some of Hybrid's stuff fits the bill. They were a 95~'s tech band from Wales.

[yt]cPpbhtkEySw[/yt]


----------



## theLight (Feb 22, 2011)

Edit for personal security reasons.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 22, 2011)

Does this work better?

[YT]azuxnVHcVQc[/YT]


----------



## theLight (Feb 22, 2011)

Edit for personal security reasons.


----------



## BRN (Feb 22, 2011)

theLight said:


> This is definitely getting there.


 
Then I recommend some of their 'Disappear Here' or 'Wider Angle', depending on if you want vocal or instrumental respectively.

[yt]W3U02Y4It5w[/yt] <-- ED posted bad example :v
[yt]zOVIZ5K0k4M[/yt]


----------

